# Colnago fork question?



## clubhomeboy (Oct 15, 2003)

I have a Colnago dream which I'm looking to lighten up a little bit. One of the big things I'm looking to replace is the flash fork on it. I didn't realize how much this thing weighed. I guess that steel steerer has probably has a lot to do with it. My question is whether there are any issues in replacing it with a non Colnago fork? I don't have $800 to shell out on a Star fork so I'm looking at Easton EC90 SL instead (straight leg). The fork has 43mm rake which should match my current fork. Any thoughts??


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

clubhomeboy said:


> I have a Colnago dream which I'm looking to lighten up a little bit. One of the big things I'm looking to replace is the flash fork on it. I didn't realize how much this thing weighed. I guess that steel steerer has probably has a lot to do with it. My question is whether there are any issues in replacing it with a non Colnago fork? I don't have $800 to shell out on a Star fork so I'm looking at Easton EC90 SL instead (straight leg). The fork has 43mm rake which should match my current fork. Any thoughts??


CompetitiveCyclist.com has it for 699. I wouldn't ride anything but a Colnago fork, assuming you can afford it. It is the best fork for the frame.

AC


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

There will be some very small differences but mostly it should be fine. A few things to note: You need to make sure the Easton is a 1" steerer. Colnagos have a smaller head angle and there seems to be conflicting info on their fork rake (some say 43 and some say 45). If it's indeed 45, then going to a 43 will slow down the handling a bit on an already slow handling bike. Probably not enough difference to worry about. The crown height may be slightly different but probably not enough to be a concern.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

A used older model Dream frame has a market value in the range of $600. A $699 fork would be a relatively big investment. And do they still sell 1" ones? 



andre2p said:


> CompetitiveCyclist.com has it for 699. I wouldn't ride anything but a Colnago fork, assuming you can afford it. It is the best fork for the frame.
> 
> AC


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't know if the later Easton 90 series forks came in a 1" steerer. I know the EC70 and EC30s did come in 1" However, I don't know if they would accomplish your objective because they too had CrMo or Alu steerer tubes. Don' t know if there are materials limitations with 1" steerer tubes in carbon. 

Just a note: I recently rode with a friend who also had a Colnago Dream with a carbon fork. Upon closer inspection, I noticed that the clover leafed front fork had a TIME label on it next to the Colnago name. I had not realized that TIME had made that particular fork but it dawned on me how similar it was to a TIME carbon straight fork that I had on one of my other bikes.


----------



## clubhomeboy (Oct 15, 2003)

*According to their site...*

the fork comes in 1' and 1 1/8. I'll have to call some shops to make sure this is the case and not a misprint on Easton's part. As far as steerer, the new ones do come with a carbon steerer making the fork approx. 1/2 lb. lighter than my current Flash fork.


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

Is it worth all the hassle for 1/2 lb? Take a couple of swigs friom your drinks bottle, or go for a big sh.., erm, toilet trip, before you go out instead.


----------

